# Bones for dogs



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm interested in trying to give my dogs some raw bones. I've heard wonderful and amazing things about them. It seems like beef ribs, marrow bone, and knuckle bones are the best type of bones, with required supervision of course. Many use neck bones but I don't actually want my dogs to swallow the bones. I'm leaning towards knuckle bones since they will be hard to splinter and for sure will be too big to swallow. The problem is that some dogs have actually splintered their teeth with knuckle bones but I will be supervising my dogs and regulating how hard they chew. Oxtail also seemed like a good bone choice but that's some pricey stuff. I went to Superstore and T&T with no luck. I haven't tried a butcher store yet but wanted to see if anyone knew of a good source beforehand. I know for sure I can get some at a Chinese butcher but since it's raw meat, I'm not 100% confident it's safe.


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Well to be honest ! I won't trust raw meats with dogs let alone bones or splinters why is bones a must ? If its for extra nitrution u could def use vitamins and oils that would do better and make ur dog happier ?


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Maybe try Jolly Meats in North Van (just over the bridge). They sell great and affordable raw food for dogs, and I seem to recall bones as well. 

Raw bones don't splinter - it's just once they are cooked that they become an issue. I have fed my dogs a mixture of raw meat/bones (chicken and beef)/ and veggies for many years. They digest it far better than kibble in my experience. 

I believe raw bones are a far more natural food source for dogs. Wolves and coyotes don't cook up their meals. Heck, even cats kill and eat all sorts of mice and birds.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

I feed my dog lamb neck. The first time she ate the "bone" and I was worried that I called the vet and the pet shop. The vet said it should be ok and so did the dog/pet food store. This shop deals in raw and bones. Ask some shops that deal in raw and they will be able to recommend some bones for you.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Raw bones are the BEST things in the world for taking care of your dogs teeth. In the wild, wolves leave only the fur behind, so whats wrong with raw bones? The only concern i have with bones are cooked ones. The cooked ones have a tendancy to splinter, only give your dogs raw bones. All three generations of my dogs have gone nuts for bones and their teeth have shown an appreciation, they stay white and strong well into the late years. My dogs favorite are the beef marrow bones and knuckle bones.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes that's what i've heard. My dogs' teeth could use some whitening and their breath is horrendous. Raw.bones seem like the best solution, even better than manual.brushing. may I ask where you get the marrow and knuckle bones? Thanks for all the replies.



Master wilkins said:


> Raw bones are the BEST things in the world for taking care of your dogs teeth. In the wild, wolves leave only the fur behind, so whats wrong with raw bones? The only concern i have with bones are cooked ones. The cooked ones have a tendancy to splinter, only give your dogs raw bones. All three generations of my dogs have gone nuts for bones and their teeth have shown an appreciation, they stay white and strong well into the late years. My dogs favorite are the beef marrow bones and knuckle bones.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

If you want to clean up the scoots most dogs will get with a drastic change in diet/treats late in life like adding raw anything. Also it is true wolves only leave fur but we have domesticated dogs not wolves when was the last time a pack of wild poodles took out a caribou for survival. Also raw=salmonella and or ecoli so where they eat the bone must be sanitized everything they lick after and the bowl and poop can all be harmful to people. Pick up infested raw poop off the lawn and let the kids get sick I mean play ball! Now I'm not against raw for dogs I originally wanted that for our dog with food allergy skin allergy and thyroid problems I wanted a "natural" approach but my girlfriends mother manages a prominent vet hospital and I have since been educated, really the extra benefits DO NOT out weigh the risk and headache but to each their own. I also read the dogs teeth need to be cleaned you could always do dentals at the vet and keep the teeth in check.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for your input but i'm not changing to a raw diet. It's just a raw bone here and there to clean their teeth which is not drastic at all. Dogs can handle the bacteria growth and ecoli, we have ecoli in our bodies. I've read up a ton of stuff on whether raw food is good or not just for curiosity and it's a huge controversial matter (seems like raw is winning though lol). It's unfortunate vets can't agree with each other and most of them promote junk kibble just because they get paid to do so. But anyways, anyone want to share their butcher?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

The best solution for your dogs
Bad breath is anesthetic free teeth cleaning to start. Bad
Breath means there's something brewing. It's from bacteria and tartar and the gases from that. They swallow all that and cause health problems. 
I have a lady who comes
To my shop and she uses hydrostatic scaler same as we get at
Out dentist. She does a thorough job right to the back and they are pure white. She also has topical herbal solution to help the inflamed gums heal.
Check it out. Http://pampered pets.com
She's amazing with the dogs. Sits them on her knee and they allow it. She does all my dogs. 
Then start with dental bones or chews. If their teeth are not good or periodontal disease they won't want to chew.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I give a bone infrequently so I don't mind the frozen buffalo marrow bones that you can buy from Tisol or Bosley's. My dog will go to town on the marrow first and knaws on the bone for weeks afterwards with no splinters.

You could probably check with a butcher that sells organic meats or grass fed beef.

Vancouver's Best Butchers for Local and Specialty Meats | bcliving


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

If you don't want to go over the bridge to Jolly Meats (earlier post) I've also used Rio Meats (or Rio Butcher? I don't recall) it's on Hastings near Naniamo. (on the north side) They sell a mix of organic and regular meats.
Though I found Jolly to be well priced and great service. Call them and ask if they have what you want. They are good about getting in stuff for you too. It is just over the second narrows kind of near where the transfer station is.

Oh, and I've heard good things about Columbus (on Renfrew near first)


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Vancitycam said:


> If you want to clean up the scoots most dogs will get with a drastic change in diet/treats late in life like adding raw anything. Also it is true wolves only leave fur but we have domesticated dogs not wolves when was the last time a pack of wild poodles took out a caribou for survival. Also raw=salmonella and or ecoli so where they eat the bone must be sanitized everything they lick after and the bowl and poop can all be harmful to people. Pick up infested raw poop off the lawn and let the kids get sick I mean play ball! Now I'm not against raw for dogs I originally wanted that for our dog with food allergy skin allergy and thyroid problems I wanted a "natural" approach but my girlfriends mother manages a prominent vet hospital and I have since been educated, really the extra benefits DO NOT out weigh the risk and headache but to each their own. I also read the dogs teeth need to be cleaned you could always do dentals at the vet and keep the teeth in check.


I agree with this, stay away from bones especially raw!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for actually answering my question Ed. I dropped by Tisol yesterday and saw the raw bones so I figured it would be cheaper if I got it from a meat place instead. If all else doesn't work I will get some at Tisol.



hp10BII said:


> I give a bone infrequently so I don't mind the frozen buffalo marrow bones that you can buy from Tisol or Bosley's. My dog will go to town on the marrow first and knaws on the bone for weeks afterwards with no splinters.
> 
> You could probably check with a butcher that sells organic meats or grass fed beef.
> 
> Vancouver's Best Butchers for Local and Specialty Meats | bcliving


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks  Will give them a call.



77_Bus_Girl said:


> If you don't want to go over the bridge to Jolly Meats (earlier post) I've also used Rio Meats (or Rio Butcher? I don't recall) it's on Hastings near Naniamo. (on the north side) They sell a mix of organic and regular meats.
> Though I found Jolly to be well priced and great service. Call them and ask if they have what you want. They are good about getting in stuff for you too. It is just over the second narrows kind of near where the transfer station is.
> 
> Oh, and I've heard good things about Columbus (on Renfrew near first)


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Ive had all three generations of my dogs on a raw meat/veggie diet with no health issues at all. The only time ive ever taken my dogs to the vet is to get them their shots as puppies. Raw meat and bones are among the best things for your dogs in my opinion as long as they have been thawed from frozen. Obviously dont give your dog rotten/rancid anything, but frozen bones are a great summer treat, i call them bonesicles. Another great and FREE alternative to getting their teeth cleaned at the vet is to give them and encourage the chewing of sticks, its like a brush/flossing session all rolled into a fun chewing experience for dogs. Dont get me wrong, i love having vets around for when they are needed, and there are times where they are needed, but i cant bring myself to pay the vets astounding bill for a tooth cleaning. All my dogs teeth have been white, strong, and beautiful their whole lives. Raw bones work.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

You could try game cutters. Ennis meats in Langley always have bones. I'm a hunter so I always save the legs from deer and moose we get for the dogs to gnaw on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

When you say sticks..you mean actual sticks? Like twigs/branches? What about pesticides?



Master wilkins said:


> Ive had all three generations of my dogs on a raw meat/veggie diet with no health issues at all. The only time ive ever taken my dogs to the vet is to get them their shots as puppies. Raw meat and bones are among the best things for your dogs in my opinion as long as they have been thawed from frozen. Obviously dont give your dog rotten/rancid anything, but frozen bones are a great summer treat, i call them bonesicles. Another great and FREE alternative to getting their teeth cleaned at the vet is to give them and encourage the chewing of sticks, its like a brush/flossing session all rolled into a fun chewing experience for dogs. Dont get me wrong, i love having vets around for when they are needed, and there are times where they are needed, but i cant bring myself to pay the vets astounding bill for a tooth cleaning. All my dogs teeth have been white, strong, and beautiful their whole lives. Raw bones work.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

We get our dog bones from Columbus Meat Market located near 1st & Renfrew. We get about 15-20 lbs at a time and I put each bone into a ziploc then into the freezer. You might want to call ahead of time to make sure they have them. I'm not sure how much they cost ...we get them for free because my husband knows the butcher.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks Pam! Any specific bone parts you would recommend or is it just a mix in the bag?



Pamela said:


> We get our dog bones from Columbus Meat Market located near 1st & Renfrew. We get about 15-20 lbs at a time and I put each bone into a ziploc then into the freezer. You might want to call ahead of time to make sure they have them. I'm not sure how much they cost ...we get them for free because my husband knows the butcher.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

The butcher gives us knuckles & leg bone pieces. I think that my dog likes it best when the knuckles are sliced through into kind of patty shapes. Sometimes the knuckles are left whole. The leg bones are up to around 8" long. My dog is a large breed (Cane Corso) with strong jaws so she can eat pretty much any size bone. There's almost nothing she likes more than sitting in the yard on a sunny day chewing on one of her bones!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Perfect, I pass by there every weekend. Thanks!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes Wilkins dogs are expensive to buy and maintain just like cars. As for free ways to clean teeth if thats your goal and your dog is calm you may try with a soft wet tooth brush but most dogs try to bite it an play and as for sticks some dogs chew them then swallow them so close supervision is needed otherwise eating splintered wood could cause more vet bills and more costly ones than the originals you were trying to avoid but I guess it's because I hear all the horror stories of dogs costing a fortune from negligent owners (myself included with our very own) doing various things but don't worry I'm not one to say I told you so that's not nice and I'm glad you seem to have many options available to you. I know everyones goal is to have a happy healthy puppy and good luck to you what ever your choice.

I'd like to add our dog is med/lar also she is a American pitbull/Rhodesian ridge back


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We give our rottie X raw bones as occasional treats/toys. I use big bones like beef knuckle bones, pork bones, and sometimes lamb necks or leg bones. She loves it and will spend hours gnawing big knucklebones down to nothing. No problems with her teeth or stomach, although a lot of bone can cause constipation or some diarrhea if they aren't used to it. We get all of our meat directly from a small farm on Saltspring (HopeHill Farm), so it's organic and hormone/antibiotic free, but you can get good bones from any reputable butcher. Depending on the size of your dog, get bones that are easy for them to chew, and never ever feed cooked bones. I freeze all mine when I buy them and give them to the dog frozen.

Bones aren't a substitute for dental checks, but they can help a lot.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks Elle. Do you get it shipped to you or do you travel down there?



Elle said:


> We give our rottie X raw bones as occasional treats/toys. I use big bones like beef knuckle bones, pork bones, and sometimes lamb necks or leg bones. She loves it and will spend hours gnawing big knucklebones down to nothing. No problems with her teeth or stomach, although a lot of bone can cause constipation or some diarrhea if they aren't used to it. We get all of our meat directly from a small farm on Saltspring (HopeHill Farm), so it's organic and hormone/antibiotic free, but you can get good bones from any reputable butcher. Depending on the size of your dog, get bones that are easy for them to check, and never ever feed cooked bones. I freeze all mine when I buy them and give them to the dog frozen.
> 
> Bones aren't a substitute for dental checks, but they can help a lot.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Nicole said:


> When you say sticks..you mean actual sticks? Like twigs/branches? What about pesticides?


Pesticides? I have absolutely no concern there, pesticides are used on places that require the need for pest control on cash crops like farms. I would worry more about what kind of stuff is being washed downstream in the rivers and streams our dogs love to swim and drink out of, but i dont worry too much about that either because thats going into an extreme.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

She delivers to the mainland, so we usually meet up with her in Vancouver or she comes to our place in North Van. It's awesome. However, I wouldn't be too concerned about super-duper top notch meat if you're just getting bones. A good butcher is your best friend. Buying bones at the pet store means that you're paying the middleman and costs way too much.

I don't personally like dental chews or nylabones because 

a) my dog destroys them and 
b) they are plastic, and I think it's healthier for her to be chewing on real bones that actual food and are soft enough for her to grind to nothing and digest. They certainly keep her interested longer!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Raw food and bones are only an issue with toddlers.My Dogo has been on raw since he was 10 months old.I have never been sick nor anyone around us and our dog.Obviously you shouldn't leave out the raw food/bones for hours.When my girl worked at the vets,all staff did urine test on their dogs,for crystals.Our dog had the lowest count and everyone was sure that our dog would have the highest count.With the bones knuckle are great and so are marrow but I noticed that my dog ground down his canines a lot. They are very hard.My dog is now 8 and has super white teeth and I swear by the bones.Your best bet is a slaughter house.I just get mine from Chinese supermarkets like Henderson or T&T.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I went to T&T and they had no idea what I was talking about when I asked for knuckle bones. They just directed me towards soup bones which was a bag of thin small bones.



Vman said:


> Raw food and bones are only an issue with toddlers.My Dogo has been on raw since he was 10 months old.I have never been sick nor anyone around us and our dog.Obviously you shouldn't leave out the raw food/bones for hours.When my girl worked at the vets,all staff did urine test on their dogs,for crystals.Our dog had the lowest count and everyone was sure that our dog would have the highest count.With the bones knuckle are great and so are marrow but I noticed that my dog ground down his canines a lot. They are very hard.My dog is now 8 and has super white teeth and I swear by the bones.Your best bet is a slaughter house.I just get mine from Chinese supermarkets like Henderson or T&T.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Forgot to mention that they don't always have bones.Normally they do sell out quickly.Gotta get there earlier in the day.Just say beef bone.Thats the way I say it and they bring over big bones that I have them cut into marrow bone pieces.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

You can also ask a butcher for "dog bones". Most keep them in the back or in a freezer, as it's a common request. With marrow bones, the marrow is quite rich, so I would limit consumption unless you want a stomach upset.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

We have tried everything, and Deer antler wins hands down for us.

Our female great dane could destroy any knuckle or bone in minutes with the worry of sharp chips being swallowed, or diarrhea from whatever meat was on the bone.

Antlers are tough, dogs like the taste, good for their teeth, and don't chip or make the dog stomach sick.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Just to put a closure to this thread, I found some bones at Beefway meats. They have pretty much everything but I got knuckle bones for about $1ish/lb, 6 pieces for $6.50. In 2 weeks, my dog has gotten rid of almost all visible plaque and his teeth have never been whiter! Each bone lasts him a week.


----------



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

My dog eats raw chicken carcass almost everyday for 5 years and he is extremely healthy, teeth very clean, shiny fur and almost no doggy smell. Not saying that everyone should feed their dog that but I personally couldn't find any food that is better plus it is fairly cheap to buy.


----------



## snailies3 (Mar 29, 2013)

I give my two medium-large dogs beef hip bone, since there's lots of meat on it for them and the bone doesn't seem to be dented easily and it has never split. I supervise them for an hour or two per day and let them chew away, they just love it and their teeth are super white!


----------

